# Season



## Nikkiwood (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi 🙂 my cockapoo, Bella, is 16 months old and hasn’t had a season yet. Should we be worried? She went through a period of not wanting to be with anyone or be touched much about 5 months ago (normally she can’t get enough cuddles), and was licking her lady bits every few minutes! Could this have been a season and she was just really clean so we didn’t notice? Any help is hugely appreciated xx


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Absolutely that could have been her season. It's not uncommon that the first season goes by unnoticed but it's also not very concerning if she hasn't had one yet.


----------

